# connecting flex track?



## andrewsmith792 (Aug 26, 2012)

I am trying to join some flex track but what I don't understand is if the rail joiners slide under the ties or if you cut the joiners shorter to fit between the ties, also I read from a preview post it is best to leave the slip rail on the inside of the curve and dont cut it but joint it longer than the other one. Any advice would really help. I have been cutting the rail to length then cutting the joiners, its been working, but if there is an easier way I would be glad to use it .


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I remove the last tie then slide it back under the track once it's all set.I don't cut the joiners.

Indeed,you need the slipping track on the inside of the curve that you then cut to fit.It is also best you allow a very small gap between joined rails to allow for metal expansion if the layout is exposed to temperature changes.


----------



## andrewsmith792 (Aug 26, 2012)

Got it, thanks for the help. I was trying to salvage the ties, didn't know to cut it then slip it back under. lot easier now


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Trim the little nibs off of the ties that you remove so that they'll slide under the track easier when you go to re-insert them. You'll never notice those details being trimmed off when you're done.


----------

